# Welcome to our New Super Moderators



## pastorway (Apr 16, 2004)

The Owners and Admins would like to take this opportunity to welcome our newly appointed Super Moderators.

Wayne Wylie (wsw201), Dan Harris (Dan....), and Patrick Severson (puritansailor).

WELCOME and Congratulations on your new position of service within the Puritan Board community!!!

Phillip



:gj:
:broccoli::gj::broccoli:

[Edited on 4-16-04 by pastorway]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 16, 2004)

Congrats, fellows! 
I prostrate myself before your collective awesomeness. :wr51:


By the way... what is the practical/functional difference between a &quot;Super Administrator&quot; and a &quot;Super Moderator?&quot;uzzled:

[Edited on 4-16-2004 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 16, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## blhowes (Apr 16, 2004)

Excellent choices. I'm sure they'll do well.
Congrats.
Bob


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Apr 16, 2004)

[quote:66221bae97][i:66221bae97]Originally posted by joshua[/i:66221bae97]
Now, I did this same thing earlier and there were no responses...it's all a plot I tell ya! [/quote:66221bae97]

That's because, compared to Pastor Way's post, your post was, ah...unexciting.

How can a person not be compelled to post after seeing all those dancing doohickeys on Pastor Way's post? 


:toff:


----------



## pastorway (Apr 16, 2004)

[quote:5c27c063fe][i:5c27c063fe]Originally posted by SolaScriptura[/i:5c27c063fe]

By the way... what is the practical/functional difference between a &quot;Super Administrator&quot; and a &quot;Super Moderator?&quot;uzzled:

[/quote:5c27c063fe]

The moderators are here to tend to every whim of the admins.......

:toff:

hehehe

seriously, the admins have technical abilities (security clearance) on the board beyond the mods, and with the owners of the forum we serve as a kind of board of oversight making decisions about the forum. Ultimately the forum is Matt's and Scott's, but they have chosen to allow Fred and I to help them in their benevolent rule!

The mods have proven by their participation that they will do a good job at watching over the board, preserving unity and a spirit of edification that glorifies God. They really are here to &quot;moderate&quot; when the need arises. 

That leaves time for the admins to add new bouncies and other fancy do-dads and complicate functions to the board....... 

Phillip


----------



## Gregg (Apr 16, 2004)

:irishpipe: Bail ó Dhia ort!

[Edited on 4-17-2004 by Gregg]


----------

